# Polishing Pads



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you sell the concave polishing pads?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes I think we do


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Could you post a link cause I cant find them?

Cheers


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahem!


----------

